# Ist jemand im Büro?



## port29 (1. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

ich möchte feststellen, ob jemand im Büro ist. Hat jemand eine Idee, wie man das am besten anstellen kann? Die Information soll zum Schluss irgendwie an den Rechner gegeben werden. Das Büro besteht aus 2 Räumen á 40qm. Bewegungsmelder sind ausgeschlossen, da die Bewegung eines Programmierers bei der Arbeit mit einem Bewegungsmelder ausgeschlossen ist. 

Ich dachte da evtl. an etwas Funk-artiges..... Am besten noch mit einem ID Code, damit man weiß, wer da ist.

Hat da jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Andreas Späth (1. Oktober 2006)

Bewegungsmelder geht nicht, weil Jemand im Büro ist und sich bewegt ?
Oder hab ich das Falsch verstanden 

Wie wärs mit einer Zugangskontrolle über Chipkarten ? Bei Conrad kriegt man sowas recht "günstig"
Ansonsten fällt mir da eine Laserschranke ein, die gibts sogar schon für 50€, würde aber nur erfassen dass jemand sie durchquert hat, aber nicht wer das nun war...

Oder eine Überwachung per Webcam, da gibt es Software die erst bei Bewegung reagiert und Bilder schiest. Man kann das glaube ich auch auf bestimmte bereiche Beschränken, so dass zB nur die Tür erfasst wird.

Alternativ, Tür abschliesen... Sekretärin anschaffen.. oder nen Zettel an die Tür Hängen wo jeder sich eintragen muss der reingeht.


----------

